# Transfer residue with Jetpro SA



## rejectaverage (Feb 8, 2015)

Just finished my first transfer. I used jetpro SS on this shirt. Pressed for 15 seconds (my timer wouldn't set for 30). I didn't have a lot of pressure but the print came out pretty crisp. The problem is the coating. The coating is think and very rough. It left a big white rough patch of transfer material. How do I prevent this in the future? Since I'm not in front of the shirt I can't remember if it was 100 cotton or 50/50.


----------

